# GC lottery



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

So how exactly does the GC lottery work and when is it open?

I noticed that in 08 and 09 there were 35 people from Northern Ireland selected. Why only 35 when there were thousands from libya? Out of say 100 applicants, are there only 35 visas available?

how exactly does it work?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of Info here 

Diversity Immigrant Visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

